# mpd5 30  Called-Station-Id not send



## Vlasglass (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Please help me
I have a problem. MPD5 not sending radius attribute Called-Station-Id (â„– 30) to the radius server (the field is empty).
In mpd.conf changed only the following items:


```
default:
<------>load pptp_server
<------>load radius

pptp_server:
       set ippool add pool1 xx.xx.100.5 xx.xx.101.250
       set ipcp ranges xx.xx.100.1 ippool pool1
       set ipcp dns xx.xx.100.1
       set pptp self xx.xx.100.1
radius:
       set radius server xx.xx.100.251
       set radius me xx.xx.100.1
```

(FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE MPD5 Version 5.5)


----------



## Arti (Dec 5, 2010)

Add the following line to your config:

set link enable peer-as-calling

See details here: http://mpd.sourceforge.net/doc5/mpd20.html#20


----------



## Vlasglass (Dec 10, 2010)

set link enable peer-as-calling
This option send (31) *Calling*-Station-Id attribute.I need *Called*-Station-Id.


----------

